# Condor F-238



## barbenangler (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Echolot. Hatte mir gedacht dieses zuzulegen, da es vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nicht schlecht aussieht. Ich bin Schüler und kann mir deshalb teuere Modelle nicht kaufen.


----------



## Potti87 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Condor F-238*

Hi, hatte das Condor F-238, man konnte nicht allzuviele Details, bis gar keine Details erkennen, aufgrund der zu geringen Auflösung.

Ähnlich im Preis ist das Lowrance x4 Pro, zu dem ich dir eher Raten würde. Bei dem Condor ists schade ums Geld das man investiert. 

Ich selber habe das Lowrance Elite 4x, bin damit sehr zufrieden und die Größe reicht mir völlig zu.


hoffe konnte dir vllt. ein wenig bei deiner entscheidung helfen.


Gruß Potti87


----------



## barbenangler (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Condor F-238*

Danke für deinen Ratschlag, werde es mir nochmal mit dem Echolot überlegen.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Condor F-238*

Ich hab das Condor F-238 und bin damit zufrieden. Finde alle Kanten Plateaus usw. Man muss es nur richtig eintellen.


----------

